# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  Human-like avatars, Deepbrain AI, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Developer - Deepbrain AI

deepbrainai.io/product/ai-human

----------


## Airicist

Article "Deepbrain boosts AI-powered virtual avatars with $44M raise"

by Kyle Wiggers
August 9, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

"CES 2022: Deepbrain humanises AI avatarsPublished 4 days ago on 3 Jan 2022"

January 3, 2022

----------

